# Pregnancy Symptoms?



## LoveMyAddo (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi all!

This is my first post back in a while. I can’t find my other login info from years back when I was on this site 

Sooooo. Symptoms!

1. Exhausted. Like, beyond normal  
2. Some gurgling/sparkling feelings in lower stomach.
3. Bleeding. Not like my normal period at all. Brown, then light pink. Off and on for a couple days now. Period isn’t due for a few days yet.
4. I either don’t want to eat, or I’m starving. And then when I eat, I don’t want much of it. 
5. I can smell EVERYTHING. And everything smells amazing, esp my man  
6. I’m getting a ‘nauseous’ feeling in my entire torso from my breastbone on down.
7. I’m peeing way more.
8. Bowel movements are weird.
9. I feel pregnant. Or maybe I just want to be.... I want so much to have my partner’s baby. It will be his first, and he’d be so excited. I’m not saying anything to him yet because we just thought I was pregnant last month, and it caused a lot of emotion when we weren’t. 

Please send good vibes that I am pregnant, and that this baby will stick! TIA! <3


----------



## Candiceeee (Oct 27, 2018)

LoveMyAddo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> 5. I can smell EVERYTHING. And everything smells amazing, esp my man


mmmm it makes me smile, it's soooo sweet 

yeap, it maybe  but why don't you do a pregnancy test? :nerd:


----------

